# First German Shepherd Puppy



## C2FL (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey! Forgive me if this isnt the right place for this thread im new to the forums here lol. 

I am looking to get my first german shepherd puppy soon. I have owned labs, beagles, etc..but never a shepherd. I work for the local sheriffs office here and I do plan on to become a K9 handler for us. I would like to get into the training and owning a german shepherd so im not completely lost. 

What I'd like to know is if there are any tips you all would have for me in raising the german shepherd puppy. I know they are not the same as other dogs and need different things. Any information would be great!! 

Thanks, C2FL


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

The best advice I can give you is to research, research, research. If you plan to use the dog for working, then there are breeds, and certain members of the same breed that lend themselves better for that task. GSD's are pretty much like the Swiss Army Knife of dogs. They can do almost anything.

I don't know what SO you are with, I am thinking somewhere in FL due to your user name. But, get with other officers in the area and learn where they got their dogs and how they trained them. As with all LEO job functions, keep fresh batteries in your BS detector, and compare what you are told to what you read and research.

That is a start.... Just take your time and do not get "puppy fever", figure out what you want to do, Drugs, Explosives, Cadaver, "bite work", or whatever, then you can begin to search for which dog best fits that task.

I am sure that others can add far more to this than I, but there is a small start....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sasha's Dad, I took the OP's post to mean that he/she hopes to become a k9 handler some day, so was looking for a GSD to start learning about them and training them, not that s/he was looking for a pup to become a police K9. ???


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Sasha's Dad, I took the OP's post to mean that he/she hopes to become a k9 handler some day, so was looking for a GSD to start learning about them and training them, not that s/he was looking for a pup to become a police K9. ???


Very possible, but I do stick to the research, research, research idea and they are obviously starting out on that track, just by coming here and asking questions.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sasha's Dad said:


> Very possible, but I do stick to the research, research, research idea


Can't go wrong with that. 

To the OP, there are (last time I checked) over 40 pages of threads in each of the subheadings under the puppy section. That's a LOT of great information on finding, selecting, raising, and training a GSD puppy. Start reading.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

C2FL said:


> Hey! Forgive me if this isnt the right place for this thread im new to the forums here lol.
> 
> I am looking to get my first german shepherd puppy soon. I have owned labs, beagles, etc..but never a shepherd. I work for the local sheriffs office here and I do plan on to become a K9 handler for us. I would like to get into the training and owning a german shepherd so im not completely lost.
> 
> ...


I have been a K9 handler for 11 years now. At all levels including the military, local LEO level, and now at the federal level. I can tell you from my experience, that owning a GSD as a pet will not correlate over to K9 handling. You will learn all you need to get started when you attend K9 school wherever your SO sends you. Some of the best handlers I have worked with had never owned a GSD before they were issued one. This is just my opinion and experience, so take it as you will. Goodluck and if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they don't need anything that's so much
diffrent from other breeds.

can you afford the long term care of a dog?

what do you want a show line or
a working line? male or female?

find a reputable breeder.

find a Vet and an E-Vet before the puppy comes home.

find a puppy class. after puppy class an OB class.

train, train, train and socialize, socialize and socialize,
everyday several times a day.

feed the best food (there's many).

give lots of love and quality time.

good luck with the new pup.



C2FL said:


> I know they are not the same as other dogs and need different things. Any information would be great!!
> 
> Thanks, C2FL


----------



## C2FL (Mar 5, 2011)

Doggiedad- Im looking into more of the working lines for a dog. I also would like to have a male.

I would like to get it into the sport of schutzhund. Ive seen some clubs here in Fl, and im interested in that. Ive also been told Ivan Balabanov is a very good trainer. Just trying to do more research on that. 

Thanks to everyone who has given thoughts so far. You have really helped so far!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If you want to have a dog as a k9 handler you would be better off getting an young adult who has been properly raised, properly evaluated, and comes with guarantees. You have to separate the pet / sport / and police work. Can you take criticism if your pet washes out? I foresee too many problems with a novice person taking the puppy route. You are excited to get going -- do you know how to evaluate a pedigree and how to evaluate a pup, then raise it , then have it evaluated by an IMPARTIAL person , what if you have your hopes pinned on your pet and the orthopedics don't make the acceptable grade? 

Do your best . Learn . Schutzhund and street work are not the same . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## C2FL (Mar 5, 2011)

After re reading my first post maybe I came off wrong lol. Im not looking to get a GSD as a police dog. I do want to be a K9 handler in the future but thats not what this dog will be used for. Just to have as a pet and to do things with. If it is not cut out for schutzhund then thats fine, thats just something im interested in maybe doing. Should I maybe look into a younger adult that has been properly raised? Like I said im kind of new to some of this and not sure on some things.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ooohh , that's entirely different . A pup could be fun then. 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## C2FL (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok well maybe I will start to call around to some local breeders here and visit them and really look before I make any decision.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Keep in mind for the future too: Maybe you will be a k9 Handler 5 yrs from now. You will then have your personal dog (5yrs old maybe) and the issued adolescent (probably 18 months old or so when you get one). Do you have the facilities (or will you) to house both dogs? You mentioned you want to get a male now for personal dog. Most (not all) K9's are male dogs. Males can get along, but sometimes not. If they dont, you will need to take appropriate measures to keep them separated. Just something to keep in the back of your head as you continue on your career path.


----------

